

Ask HN: Who is paying $25 a month for Mixergy? - duck

A while back it was announced that interviews older than one week would be viewable by members only - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1140456.<p>I didn't think much of it until I was doing some research today and ran into this: http://mixergy.com/register-and-get-instant-access-Premium/<p>Is anyone else paying this? $25 seems like a ton of money if you just want to watch <i>one</i> interview. Plus, this landing page seems very info-commercial like and not at all what I would expect.
======
patio11
I signed up for that pretty much as soon as it was offered. My thoughts remain
the same: it is dirt cheap (the time cost of watching the videos is much worse
than the money anyhow), one idea pays for it in perpetuity, and Andrew
produces great work which I am happy to support.

------
pclark
I can't afford $25 a month, maybe $12.

------
raphaelb
I am. My contract income recently dropped and I'm ruthlessly cutting my
expenses, but I would eat one less meal a day before I would drop my Mixergy
subscription.

------
newobj
I think the right price point is more like $10, but Andrew's doing an awesome
job - and creating something that I can't find anywhere else on the web - so I
can't begrudge him on what he thinks it's worth. Just saying that you could be
getting $10 from me right now instead of $0. Have you considered a "pay what
you want" model?

------
fookyong
Regarding your comment about the landing page seeming info-commercial-like,
that's par for the course in the content-selling world AFAIK.

Potential customers are sold with lots of text, emphasizing the volume of
stuff you get for your $25 per month. It's never about having a beautifully-
designed 37-signals-like plans page etc.

Long lists of what you get are the order of the day; you hope that one of
these list items will be the prospect's _exact_ pain point, therefore making
the $25 fee seem instantly palatable as it solves a problem immediately.

------
rubeng
I'm paying the $25 and it's well worth it -- even if it was just about showing
support for what he's doing, which it's not. Many of the ideas and info that
I've been exposed to I would've never discovered by reading books or blogs.
It's literally changed how I think about approaching projects or problems (Oh
wait, there's a Mixergy interview where they tried this for X situation. That
might work here.)

Also, I've been introduced to many extremely bright entrepreneurs that have a
lot to teach; I would've never discovered all of these people by myself.

------
ari_
Besides the 3 in this thread, is anyone else paying for Mixergy? I find it
hard to believe that he has that big of a _Willing_ audience that he could
monetize via membership.

------
jonursenbach
Everything on Mixergy is very info-commercial like, IMO.

~~~
AndrewWarner
I think you've said something like that here before, Jon.

I have too much respect for your work to blow off your comments.

I'll just accept that not everyone will like what I do, and give you my email
address in case you ever want to elaborate: mail at awarner dot com

------
AndrewWarner
I don't like that landing page either. I put it up because people who sell
online advised me to and I thought it was worth a test. I'll change it up when
I get a chance.

As for charging, check out the looks on the faces of my interviewees who sell
instead of giving their stuff away. When I ask them why they charge (even when
I ask in an intentionally provocative manner), there's a look of peace on
their faces.

The founder of Line2 was on yesterday. His iOS-based phone service has a
monthly fee, even though a few phone apps are free. Charging gives him
revenues to invest & improve his product + it lets him sleep better at night +
it eliminates the freeloaders who take up time and cost a lot to service.

Finally, you know how the guys who switched from blogging to email say that it
gives them a more intimate relationship with their audience? Charging
multiplies that by 100.

Try it. Seriously.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I wouldn't give up on a page like that. That stuff works, though there's a lot
of ground you're not covering.

One element to test: a subhead near the end that says "Yes, There's a
Catch..." (where the 'catch' is that you have to fill out the form now in
order to sign up before the cost goes up).

There are a couple other improvements you could make. Email's in the profile,
if you'd like to discuss.

